# home built air compressor.



## racsan (May 3, 2009)

my dad built this over 25 years ago, it features a removeable air tank and was built from mostly discarded parts. i recently replaced the pressure switch and painted it. its alot quieter than the new pancake-style compressors available today and does what i need it to do.


----------



## rando cammando (May 16, 2009)

Thats a cool little comp right there. Do you use it or just keep it around thanks for posting


----------



## racsan (May 19, 2009)

yes it gets used, not big enough to run a impact, but works for airing tires up and doing small stuff with. much queiter than the direct-drive stuff thats out now.


----------



## thomask (Mar 10, 2010)

That's cool that you have that your Dad built. 

Real "Old school" look.


----------



## imported_frozenstar (Mar 12, 2010)

Even after 25 years, it still lokks good!  Very nice compressor.


----------

